# It is a happy day in Tieland...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...Dooby has been promoted from fire bell ringer to driver...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww look at him he is moving up in the world, you must be so proud Plukie :rofl:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I am Laura, to think that my little boy has made it this far, is a miracle in itself!!!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I bet all the girls flap when he goes past in his truck.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

That is the cutest picture! I love it!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Go Dooby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! :lol: Well send Dooby my congratulations!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your support of the DFS (Dooby Fire Service) he takes his work very seriously. He is learning that when I say "Fire, Fire!!" he goes and rings the bell.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute.

We need more like Dooby in the world.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe! Dooby! Where ya going!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: Does he do the siren noise too?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> :rofl: Does he do the siren noise too?


now that would be so funny :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No!!!! It wouldn't.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes it would!!  Bailee does a siren whistle, it's very cute.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

DFS that is so cute! He must love it in his new truck! Lol! :lol:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is adorable

I'm waiting on any of my males or all of them to pick up on the Fire Alarm that goes off every single Friday at 11am

I don't know why they have it go off, its not like no one knows what day of the week it is or what time it is LOL


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! We live right next to the Dockyard here in Plymouth and every Monday at 11.30a.m. they test the air raid siren and every Monday at 11.30a.m. I start singing and dancing, anything to stop him hearing the siren to copy! LOL.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lmfaoooooo. How cute, omg. :lol: x 38774837832


Grats on Doobys fire service. He'll have all the girly tiels after him!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I bet Dooby will make the best fire-fighter. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL! We live right next to the Dockyard here in Plymouth and every Monday at 11.30a.m. they test the air raid siren and every Monday at 11.30a.m. I start singing and dancing, anything to stop him hearing the siren to copy! LOL.


That is way to funny  Mabey you should line his bell with foam and put it on his head


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw! That is too funny!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL! We live right next to the Dockyard here in Plymouth and every Monday at 11.30a.m. they test the air raid siren and every Monday at 11.30a.m. I start singing and dancing, anything to stop him hearing the siren to copy! LOL.



LOL!! I can just imagine that noise all day, :wacko: IT WOULD DRIVE YOU CRAZY!!


----------

